# Tivo Warranty versus Square Trade



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I bought a Roamio Plus with lifetime and a 3 year warranty from Tivo and just realized that you only get one replacement with the Tivo warranty and have to pay $150 for a replacement unit. Square Trade currently have a 35% off coupon which knocks their 3 year warranty to just $35.  What is the drawback of each? I'm also concerned about transferring the lifetime service to the replacement if it can't or won't be repaired. I could still cancel the warranty contract from Tivo as long as I'm within the first 30 days, right? Thanks in advance.

Edit: I also get an extra year of warranty since I used the Chase Freedom Visa card. So, with the included 1 year warranty, it's a 2 year warranty without any extended warranty plan. Does anyone now if Tivo honors the Chase card warranty? It might not be worth to get the 3 year extended warranty after all. I'm basically paying for an extra year of warranty for the price of 3 years, right?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Squaretrade also covers one replacement. BestBuy is the same way. If it can't be fixed it will be replaced. But it only covers one replacement.

The difference with the TiVo warranty is that they will not try to fix it. They automatically replace it. But from what I was told that is also the case with BestBuy. They don't try to fix it either.

Also. I have no idea where paying $150 for a replacement unit comes from. If the TiVo is under the extended warranty coverage I've never heard of a $150 fee. Maybe when it's out of warranty?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

It's not up to TiVo to honor the Chase warranty. You deal with Chase or their underwriter.


----------



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

I understand lifetime transfers if Tivo replaces. What about if Square Trade or anybody else replaces under warranty?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Squaretrade also covers one replacement. BestBuy is the same way. If it can't be fixed it will be replaced. But it only covers one replacement.
> 
> The difference with the TiVo warranty is that they will not try to fix it. They automatically replace it. But from what I was told that is also the case with BestBuy. They don't try to fix it either.
> 
> Also. I have no idea where paying $150 for a replacement unit comes from. If the TiVo is under the extended warranty coverage I've never heard of a $150 fee. Maybe when it's out of warranty?


The $150 is for a replacement after 1 year but less than 3 years old, it includes the Lifetime xfer. I don't know if this applies to the Roamio, but it did to the other HD TiVos


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> The $150 is for a replacement after 1 year but less than 3 years old, it includes the Lifetime xfer. I don't know if this applies to the Roamio, but it did to the other HD TiVos


So that is when you don't have an extended warranty since the original warranty is one year.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for your responses. So, if the Square Trade's 3 year warranty is $5 cheaper than Tivo's 3 year warranty, which one would you guys use? Anyone have experience dealing with either?


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

Bytez said:


> Thanks for your responses. So, if the Square Trade's 3 year warranty is $5 cheaper than Tivo's 3 year warranty, which one would you guys use? Anyone have experience dealing with either?


TiVo transferred my lifetime when Best Buy replaced my Premier with a Romio, see my experience here, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=514639.

TiVo's policy (linked in that thread) would apply to other retailers but arguably not to a third party like Square Trade, since it states:

"The TiVo DVR was exchanged under warranty, either through the *retailer* or the manufacturer. (Proof of this exchange will be required)."(emphasis added)


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> So that is when you don't have an extended warranty since the original warranty is one year.


Yes that when you have no extended warranty, one must be carful when using any non TiVo extended warranty as to make sure that the Lifetime Service is also xfered. under that warranty. I know that Best Buy is OK for that warranty Lifetime xfer., but others co. I have no information on.


----------

